# rothschildianum 'concorde' SM/JOGA. Anyone have a photo of this?



## kiwi (Jan 22, 2017)

I have been offered a blooming size plant of this and was wondering if anyone out there has a photo or information about this cross?
Ta


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2017)

It check on orchid Wiz when I get home.
Brad might know.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2017)

I cant find any reference to this plant. I would check the providence and ask to see a photo of the flower or a link to the award.

Also, PM Brad


----------



## kiwi (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks,
The guy I am getting it from is a reputable grower here in NZ and purchased it in the 1990s from the Tokyo Dome. It is an older clone but at blooming size and as I am yet to see a real one flower I think I will get it anyway. Frustrating to have hundreds of roth seedlings and no flowers :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 30, 2017)

There is a special joy flowering your first roth. I was so excited when some of mine flowered this year.
You should PM Brad. If anyone knows this plant, he will (or Sam Tsui).


----------



## cattmad (Jan 30, 2017)

I have never heard of that clone but I'll check the old orchids plus when I get a chance tonight


----------



## kiwi (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks much appreciated


----------



## cattmad (Jan 31, 2017)

I just checked the JOGA records back to 1973, there is no record of a rothschildianum 'Concorde' being awarded by JOGA

Japan has a quirky system in that each of the major shows gives there own awards that are not recognised by JOGA, for instance a GM issued at the Tokyo dome show is GM/JPG (Japan Grand Prix) and is not recognised by JOGA as most of the shows are not funded nor supported by JOGA.

It's entirely possible this plant was awarded a SM at a major show, but not JOGA recognised


----------



## AdamD (Jan 31, 2017)

cattmad said:


> I just checked the JOGA records back to 1973, there is no record of a rothschildianum 'Concorde' being awarded by JOGA
> 
> Japan has a quirky system in that each of the major shows gives there own awards that are not recognised by JOGA, for instance a GM issued at the Tokyo dome show is GM/JPG (Japan Grand Prix) and is not recognised by JOGA as most of the shows are not funded nor supported by JOGA.
> 
> It's entirely possible this plant was awarded a SM at a major show, but not JOGA recognised



And people complain about the AOS...


----------

